# Gyeon Rim vs Gtechniq C5



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a new car coming soon and want to protect the gloss black finished wheels on it. I already have some Gyeon Rim in my collection but I'm wondering if the Gtechniq C5 might be better?

Has anyone on here tried both and can offer any thoughts as to which one is best? Thanks :buffer:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Not tried both but with c5 you can use what's left on plastics do t think you can do that with gyeon


----------



## Jimmy2k (Feb 26, 2012)

See my thread on C5. C5 is probably trickier to apply and if you already have the Gyeon I'd use that - if you're not happy with it you can always buy C5 when you have to reapply the coating in about a years time.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Can't beat C5 for me. Lasts at least 18 months on our alloys.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I would put my money on C5 just because it has longer durability than the stated 6-9 months or 10km.
In this regard alone C5 destroy's Gyeon Rim.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Can't beat C5 for me. Lasts at least 18 months on our alloys.


Jesus kerry you've really bumped your head,I'm not believing what I'm reading.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You should know by now that I'm a long time fan of Gtechniq for their coatings.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> You should know by now that I'm a long time fan of Gtechniq for their coatings.


Scary that:


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all. I think I'll try the Gyeon Rim for now and see how I go.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've only used Gtechniq C4 and C5 and impressed with both, Gyeon I've used, Prime, View, Trim, Prep and Bathe+ and everyone of them has been brilliant to use and ready to try more of the range


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

You may see marginally better durability from C5, but both are great products.
Gyeon will sheet water off wheels which almost looks like they aren't protected, where as C5 will bead & sheet like their coatings for paintwork.

Happy Detailing


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

if you already own Gyeon, use it


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have seen no difference in the beading sheeting of Gyeon Rim / Gtechniq C5 .

And I've used both .

However I also use Bathe+ every wash so maintain the protection indefinitly.


----------

